# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Αναζήτηση βιβλίου

## economist89

Καλησπέρα στο φόρουμ,
Μήπως γνωρίζετε κανέναν που να έχει διαθέσιμο προς πώληση το '' εισαγωγικό λεξικό της λακανικής ψυχανάλυσης''
Του έβανς εκδόσεις ελληνικά γράμματα.

----------


## Lena01

Το biblionet λέει ότι κυκλοφορεί. Θέλεις να κάνεις μια έρευνα σε αυτό το λινκ ? 
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/94300/E...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πλακα κανεις τωρα αυτο πως μου ξεφυγε κ δε το διαβασα

----------

